# Windows 2008 keeps losing connectivity



## XTom_TomX (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello Team,
I have a WIN2003 Standard Ed service pack 2 server, 1 NIC (no teaming) and it's running
as a PDC, with AD, no replication. 

This is an inherited problem.

Every other day, usually at night with no regularity, The connectivity just stops.
Rebooting the server fixes the problem.

System logs are not very helpful:
I receive errors like this:

The DNS server was unable to open Active Directory. This DNS server is configured to obtain and use information from the directory for this zone and is unable to load the zone without it. Check that the Active Directory is functioning properly and reload the zone. The event data is the error code.

and I see lots of these:

The DHCP service encountered the following error while cleaning up the database: 
An error occurred while accessing the DHCP database. Look at the
DHCP server event log for more information on this error.

But would these cause the nic to stop responding?
Or perhaps DNS.. because it cannot talk to AD, is not working..


----------

